
Tesla, the Triple-WTF Chart of the Year - ckastner
https://wolfstreet.com/2020/08/31/tesla-the-triple-wtf-chart-of-the-year-just-put-your-brain-on-tesla-autopilot-and-believe-in-it/
======
ckastner
I think this puts the recent growth into perspective:

> _In the second quarter, Tesla’s total revenues were $6 billion, down by 5.8%
> from Q2 last year. Today, its value rose by $8 billion per hour. Over the
> past four quarters, Tesla’s total revenues were $26 billion. Today, its
> value rose by $64 billion._

~~~
xkjkls
A hypergrowth company thats not growing

